# This is wierd



## Twinkle Twinkle (31 January 2013)

Not sure if l like


----------



## tallyho! (31 January 2013)

What's not to like twinkle twinkle?


----------



## smellsofhorse (4 February 2013)

tallyho! said:



			What's not to like twinkle twinkle? 

Click to expand...

Yeah what dont you like?


----------



## KSR (5 February 2013)

It seems to have produced a whole range of new threads, particularly the regional boards which is great.. Unless the South West people just talk a lot 

I particularly like this as I'm new to Devon and only know a couple of people here (JHoward and Beausmate), so I'm happier..


----------



## Beausmate (5 February 2013)

Course it's weird, it's the Westcountry.


----------



## Racergirl (6 February 2013)

Nowt normal here...


----------



## bouncingbean (6 February 2013)

Beausmate said:



			Course it's weird, it's the Westcountry. 

Click to expand...

^^This^^


----------

